# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX تحديثات :  MXBOX v3.5 revision 2.6

## gsm_bouali

MXBOX v3.5 revision 2.6    *NOKIA module updated to version 2.6* *
- added: WP8 support* 
Refurbish Flashing support by USB
Recovery(Dead) Flashing support by USB  *- added: Service Utility for WP8*
Factory Reset without flashing
Read/Write Producttion Data(Product Code,PSN,HW version, etc ..)*
Read/Write WP8 NV items )*
Read/Write WP8 CERTIFICATE(NPC,CCC,HWC,RDC)*
Write CoverColor *  *- added: SuperDongle Auth for WP8 phones*
SuperDongle Auth is required to write important/secure data  *- bugfixed: RAPUV2 security repair function*  *- revised internal fire module to enable download firmware package by product code*  *- added latest flash update v 12.46.000.1 to setup*  *- minor bugfix*   ** Write function require SuperDongle Auth*     *SL3 Logger updated to version 2.6*
- minor bugfix and improvements    *FIRE module updated to version 1.5*
- minor bugfix and improvements    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *وشــــــــــــــكرا *

----------

